# Milwaukee Area- Commercial Properties



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looking for reputable company to pass leads to.

We are receiving 10x average of call this season and are no longer accepting customers.

I will forward your contact info to managers if you:
Experienced
Commercial Auto
General Liability
Workpersons Comp

If you don't have these things you, they will not contract with you. 

I can sub out some work, contact me.

No junk equipment, no weirdos.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

No weirdos, Sorry @EWSplow you can't play...

Workpersons?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I tried to make a funny.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> No weirdos, Sorry @EWSplow you can't play...
> 
> Workpersons?


I was going to respond with the same comment, but refrained. Nothing wrong with weird, as long as you're no weirder than your peers Thumbs Up

Workpersons is political correct these days.
He's obviously covering his behind as to not get a discrimination suit.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

No weirdos...what is this, a CL personal ad?


----------

